# WTS President Peter Lillback on Youtube!



## RamistThomist (Dec 20, 2007)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

[video=youtube;6eerxC-uWhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eerxC-uWhs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw _George Washington's Sacred Fire_ at NOBTS the other day but didn't have much time to look it over. 

I see Rev. Binder in this video has on the protestant collar, not the Romanist one so many of the FVers wear.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 20, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I saw_Sacred Fire_ at NOBTS the other day but didn't have much time to look it over.
> 
> I see Rev. Binder in this video has on the protestant collar, not the Romanist one so many of the FVers wear.



It's massive. I thought it would be 200 pages, not 1200!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 20, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I saw_Sacred Fire_ at NOBTS the other day but didn't have much time to look it over.
> ...



A lot of it looked like various charts of Washington's writing, etc.


----------

